# Peaceful protester Spits In NYPD Cop’s Face.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope she likes the taste of asphalt.





Manhattan, NY - An irate woman screamed vulgarities at a New York police officer before spitting in his face on Wednesday night (video below).

Devina Singh, 24, was caught on camera standing just inches away from a New York Police Department (NYPD) officer's face during the Nov. 4 incident, the New York Daily News reported.

"F-k you, fascist!" the enraged woman hollered repeatedly while the officer stood stoically in front of her, the video showed.
After failing to elicit a reaction from the officer, Singh suddenly lunged forward and spit directly in his face.

The officer immediately reached out and grabbed his attacker, swiftly tackling her to the ground as her fellow rioters yelled and cursed at police, the video showed.

Singh was charged with obstructing government administration, and was also given a criminal court summons for spitting, the New York Daily News reported.

Another female rioter was arrested for allegedly punching a two-star NYPD chief in the face as he was trying to assist with arresting another suspect.
She was later identified as 23-year-old Brooklyn resident Rachel Mernard, the New York Daily News reported.

Mernard has been charged with assaulting a police officer.

Rioters threw eggs at New York Police Department (NYPD) Chief Terence Monahan's vehicle and lit multiple fires in Greenwich Village as they repeatedly clashed with police on Wednesday night, the New York Daily News reported.

The mob broke out into chants of "F-k the police!" "F-k Biden!" and "F-k Trump!" at times, according to the paper.
By the end of the night, 21 rioters were given desk appearance tickets, four were taken into custody, and 32 were issued criminal court summonses,

Officers seized multiple M-80s during the mayhem, and also found two knives on a 16-year-old girl.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with these peaceful protests............
Honestly, what choice did the young woman have? She was merely defending herself from the stoicism that had apparently reached deadly levels. Or at least placed her in imminent fear of being infected with stoicism.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Just remember you can't put your hands on a lady. Good thing chicks like that aren't ladies.


----------

